# custom rod building



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am trying to get into rod making but i had one question... do you finish or epoxy the wrap only or the entire blank? any help with anything on rod building would be appreciated.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Finish only the wraps. If you do the entire rod you will loose the sensativity of the blank.

I use epoxy for the handle and the tip only. Not on the guides.

Taylor


----------

